# 1632's versus local can population



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

no contest


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!  "local can population" ...That cracked me up!!!!

Awesome shootin' and great fun, I bet!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

What no contest ? 
Thanks for that cool pic
Cheers


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Good for you, that's healthy fun


----------

